# Can not Install Libre Office



## adripillo (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello, I am trying to install libre office via ports and it fails because it can not find liberation-fonts-ttf-2.00.1,1 on the ports. Any idea of where I can get it?. Could not find it in google, only version liberation-fonts-ttf-2.00.1 but not liberation-fonts-ttf-2.00.1,1.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mad2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Unless you are dead set on ports, just use
	
	



```
pkg_add -r libreoffice
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 21, 2012)

`$ whereis x11-fonts/liberation-fonts-ttf`

```
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/liberation-fonts-ttf
```


----------



## adripillo (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, it cant download from ports so I found it in Internet. Thanks anyway to all.


----------

